# Jeep Comanchee



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Anybody on this form have one?


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I had one in the past. Jeep Pickup built off the old Cherokee platform. That being said you can service one 99% of time with very available Cherokee parts.


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

Bought one new in 1986 and still drive it once or twice a year. The sitting does more damage to it now than the driving does. It can be challenging to find the faults without any useful OBD system, you find out how to use an ohm meter real quickly.

Most of the parts are still available at Auto-Zone, NAPA, etc since it shares most of the more popular Cherokee platform. 

Buster boy


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I just bought a barn fresh one from Texas. Trying to decide to stay stock or upgrade to a small block chevy. For what people ask for the price of a 4.L is almost cheaper to go chevy! Busterboy are you a member on comanchee club.com? I can't get on.


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

I am not a member of Comancheclub.com as it been sporadic for me as well to view. When I can get on it has been of great help for me. Another site is the jeepforum.com, not dedicated to the Comanche but still contains some tidbits of info.

Buster boy


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

I bought one in 1990 and regret trading it in. I had a blast running the two tracks with that thing and with all the off road trails now available, that truck would be awesome.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I dont know what year, engine or trans you've got but I had a 94 YJ with 4.6 stroker, five speed manual that was pretty bad @ss! 

Losta good info here: http://www.jeepstrokers.com/forum/


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I dont have the jeep truck, but i still have my 98 cherokee and still use it, has the 4.0 and a TON of torque. gets about 6 to the gallon though. No wonder why it was part of the cash for clunks program. Hope your truckster has better electrics than my jeep im always replacing switches and relays on this thing, but i love it mine has 191,000 on the clock and i would still drive it to arizona if i could afford the fuel...


----------

